# Dog acting aggressive around horses.



## Bozley (Mar 7, 2010)

We adopted a dog 2 days ago. He is a 4 yo neutered lab mix. We thought he would make a great companion for our 2 yo neutered black lab. Since we have brought him home we have noticed that he is acting aggressive around the horses. When he sees them he growls and barks ferociously. It isn't a curious bark. It is definitely a mean, showing teeth bark. Yesterday I was working the horses and he could see me threw the back door. He actually chewed up the inside of the back door he was so worked up about it. Do you think there is any chance that this dog will come around? I am so worried about the horses getting hurt. I have no intentions of letting him loose with the horses and they are in a 5 ft wire mesh fence. But what if he accidently gets out. For example, I am out working the horses and someone accidently lets him out of the house. I hate to give up on him but I worry about my horses safety. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Mar 7, 2010)

My only suggestion might be to tie him outside (provided it can be done securely) while you're working the horses. That way you can keep an eye on him and it will reduce damage inside the house. Good luck with him. It's sad when our pets don't get along and we're sometimes forced to make a decision we don't want to make.


----------



## Sue_C. (Mar 7, 2010)

I would take him back. Not all people and animals get along...he would very likely be a much happier pet, if he were to find a nice quiet non-equine home. I don't take chances with my horses, they are important to me...much more impoertant than any new-comer that comes along...they were here first, and are the priority.

WHY take the chance? Every day that you hesitate does two things...it keeps your horses in danger, and prevents someone else from taking him to another home where he could very likely be much happier and less stressed. There are a lot of other dogs to choose from...why take the one who is a potential danger?

Then too, is the chance that rather than him getting better...your first dog will become like him...that is the pack mentality, and more than one dog...is a pack.


----------



## Minimor (Mar 7, 2010)

Have you taken him on leash around the horses so that he can see them close up? I would do that, and use a choker chain so that you can correct him when he shows aggression to the horses. It's possible that if he seems them closer to & gets corrected for showing the wrong sort of attitude toward them that he will settle down & accept them. I suspect that he won't, but the possibility is there.

If he doesn't settle down with that then I agree with Sue--I would take him back. I have rehomed dogs for that very reason--if I can't trust them with my horses or cats then they cannot stay here. They can be wonderful pets for someone, just not for me. As you said, if he cannot accept the horses then he will always be a danger to him. You can keep him confined, or tied up, but sooner or later he will get loose & will have a chance to get at your horses. As Sue said, it's also possible that he could teach your other dogs to display aggression toward the horses--some dogs pick up very quickly on things like that & before you know it your previously well behaved dog starts showing some bad attitude.


----------



## Bozley (Mar 7, 2010)

Unfortunately the situation is getting worse. He has started chasing my cats and is getting very aggressive with my lab. He is starting to pin my lab down biting him. My lab is being completely submissive. He has now growled at my husband and my teenage son. I contacted the previous owner and they will not take him back. Makes me think they knew he had this problem. This is a horrible situation. I think I am going to have to bring him to a local nonkill shelter. I will explain to them that he would probably be best in a quiet home with no other animals and no children. I hate giving up on him but I have to think of the rest of my other animals and my kids. This really stinks.


----------



## Sixstardanes (Mar 7, 2010)

Sometimes dogs can be obnoxious to what they don't fully understand.

If you want to see if you can work past this I'd suggest having the dog on lead with a correction collar (prong collars when used properly are very good and don't require force) and a wire basket muzzle.

Have him being walked 8ft or so away by someone when you are walking your most calm horse.

The more relaxed energy around the better.

With his age and unknown background he may be trainable but then again he may not.

If you can do it every day in routine.

Dogs often take comfort in routine.

Best of luck.

Oh.. when I posted I saw that you had prior.

Yeah, it sounds like this dog isn't a good match for your home.

I didn't erase my previous stuff incase someone else might be interested.


----------



## Minimor (Mar 7, 2010)

Hmm, I would say you now know the real reason why they were giving away the dog!! People come up with many excuses--some are believable, others aren't. It pays to ask if they will take the dog back if it doesn't work out.

In view of the fact that his behavior has gotten so much worse I would say that you should rehome him ASAP--do take him to a shelter. You do not want to keep him around too long in case he bites one of your kids or kills one of your cats, or even hurts your dog.

The shelter will have the best hope of finding an appropriate home for him--you aren't doing a bad thing by taking him there. The previous owners were the bad ones, giving him to someone without being completely honest about his issues.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Mar 7, 2010)

Take the dog back or to a shelter/rescue This is going to be a bad thing if you don't please stand firm and send it back.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 7, 2010)

Take him back. HE has a problem, probably why he is at the rescue. Cut your emotional losses and move on.


----------



## Bozley (Mar 7, 2010)

The previous owner had him listed on Craigs List. She said her husband is being deployed so they cannot take him back. I prefer he go to a shelter so they can find him a good home. I think in the right home he might be okay but I don't want to be the one that gets the call saying "Can you take him back". I will be completely honest with the shelter and tell them everything. It is only fair to him and to the next people who adopt him.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Mar 7, 2010)

Sue, I am behind you 100%! Yes, to the shelter, so the other owners dont give the dog to some other people without knowing the truth. I've bred, trained and shown dogs in Obedience and I had one problem dog like this. He was a nightmare. I bred this dog and I was his only owner. There was no changing him. Bring him to a shelter now if you haven't already. E-mail me if you want to talk further. I'm sorry you've had to go through this.


----------



## Bozley (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone! It is so good to get feedback reinforcing what you are thinking. I really do like the dog. He is cute. I think he might be different in a home with no other animals.

I called two shelters but they won't take him. One is full and the other one even though it is only 2 towns over said we are out of their district. I will keep trying.

I sent you an email Joyce.


----------



## sfmini (Mar 7, 2010)

Is there a lab rescue nearby or even in your state? Rescues have a wide range and are the best bet.


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 7, 2010)

You mentioned the husband is being deployed- what about the wife? Why can't she take the dog back? I too would find some place for the dog.... sounds like this could be a dangerous situation and your other animals are at risk. I would not trust this dog. Yep, contact a Lab Rescue and try other shelters.....


----------



## Bozley (Mar 7, 2010)

NHSPCA said they will take him tomorrow. I feel really bad about it. I wish it could have worked out.


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 7, 2010)

Well, you did a good deed and the poor animal has upset the apple cart. I had a yellow lab for 10 years before I was into "farm and farm animals". He was my best buddy and was total joy for me, my roommate/landlord, and friends in my hiking club. Labs are so loving and wonderful. Mine was as dominant as they come, according to my vets, but since he was all I had we were totally devoted to each other. He never was agressive though. Well, once when 2 German Shepherds, came charging into our yard and attacked him! He chased them back to their home and then whipped both of them.

It sound like this one you have aquired is both dominant and has agression issues. I believe he needs the attention of someone with labrador expertise. These dogs have such high energy...whether chasing squirrels, playing fetch the ball, frisbee, or whatever. Mine used to also go on canoe trips and with the gang out on the party barge. They love to get and give attention.

LABRADOR RETRIEVER RESCUE (LRR) website www.labrescue.com/ is in your area committed to rescue/foster/adoption of them in Maine and a few other states. Maybe you could contact them. I hate to see any dog go "the pound." Good luck. Sounds like he need rehabilitated. Hope he can get placed and things can get back to normal for you. Sorry your kind deed turned into such a nightmare.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Mar 7, 2010)

NHSPCA is absolutely Phenomenal!!!!! Hubby and I donate to them and if we lived closer, I would volunteer to groom and train dogs for them. I'm sorry the dog didn't work out for you. almost sounds like he is incredibly high energy and the goings on at your house really got him going. Maybe with training he'd enjoy agility or some other activity that will help him. NHSPCA has a gorgeous training facility. I'm sure they'll find him the right home after evaluation. Hey, Shellys Boston terrier is in LABOR as I type!!!!!!


----------



## Bozley (Mar 7, 2010)

I have been to the NHSPCA. It is a beautiful state of the art facility. I did look into a lab rescue but they only wanted purebred labs. He is a mix.

I can't wait to see Shelly's puppies! Hope mom and puppies are doing well!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Mar 7, 2010)

You are so right about the NHSPCA! Hubby and I go in a couple times a year and play with the cats and the dogs and leave a donation everytime we go in. Best place ever for animals looking for homes! Visitor friendly!!!!! They have horses and other animals too! It's honestly the only shelter I can go in as I know when these animals are placed, if the new home can't keep them, they HAVE to go back to the NHSPCA. They make sure these animals are taken care of for life! Sue, you are such a wonderful human being by making sure this dog will get the proper evaluation and eventually the right home!


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 8, 2010)

Dont feel badly... you tried and it just didnt work out. Not all dogs are suited for certain situations. Sorry it didnt work out but you did try and it sounds like you have found another option and chance for the dog in a better situation that will work for it. It's not your fault or the dogs fault. You would feel even worse if the dog stayed and something terrible happened to one of your other pets!! I'm glad you found a good place to take him.


----------



## Bozley (Mar 8, 2010)

This morning was really hard. I let him out to go to the bathroom and when I let him back in he growled at me. So I yelled at him really loudly (one of those that your throat hurts afterwards). Poor little guy just shrunk down into submission and then he behaved fine. He was fine in the car ride and all that I kept thinking is that I should be giving him another chance. Then I walked him into the NHSPCA and when the girl working there went to take him he lunged at her and tried to bite her (but didn't). I felt bad for her but also for him as he just was killing all his chances with his behavior. I talked to them and they said they could tell he was biting out of fear. I hope they can work with him and find him a good home. I still think a nice quite home with no other animals or kids may work for him. I hope I am right. I only had the little guy 2 days and I sobbed when I left. I don't ever want to go through this again. I hate the fact I gave up on him but I couldn't risk getting anyone in my family hurt. I also know that if he didn't go to the NHSPCA that he could have ended up with someone who could have abused him with his behavior so hopefully they will screen the perfect match for him and he will be happy.


----------



## Marty (Mar 8, 2010)

We own a very aggressive and vicious dog which we rescued as a puppy from the shelter 14 years ago. It is a HUGE responsiblity but we can manage him. If you do not have the quality time to invest in working with this dog, I would suggest you re=home him. I will never, and I mean never ever again have a vicious dog.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Mar 8, 2010)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Take him back. HE has a problem, probably why he is at the rescue. Cut your emotional losses and move on.



The majority of dogs we get at our rescue aren't the problem, the people who owned them were. However, I agree, this particular dog has some serious issues and needs some intense help and a very special home (if he indeed can be helped).


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 9, 2010)

You did the best thing and those folks are probably very good at working with various dogs- AND he is not a liability to you now either! It is tough, and I agree, it is the owners in most cases, not the dogs.


----------



## Reble (Mar 10, 2010)

Glad to hear, he might get the help he needs.

Sometimes it is just the breeders, breeding dogs that are already aggressive,


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 10, 2010)

The dog I had before Buddy was rather like the dog you mention. Except I picked her out of the litter when she was 4 weeks old. All the puppies came bouncing and grinning to greet us, except the one I picked. She kept back, her head down, pacing against the back fence. Being inexperienced, I did not recognize these as warning behavior signs. when I picked her up at 8 weeks, the breeder tried to put her on her back to trim her nails, and she wouldn't lay on her back. Another warning sign.

Badger was smart and affectionate, but deadly to any visitor, child, delivery man. Her behavior had NOTHING to do with being abused or spoiled. She was our only pet (besides our chickens, which she loved). Our children had already left home so we had an "ideal" home for such a personality. She went to obedience school, herding classes--(never once pulled wool), and even somehow passed her "Good Citizen" test, though when the teacher put her face up close to Badge I saw the lip curling and I tensed for action. We were sort of in denial, thinking she'd outgrow it, or mellow--or something. She took a fancy to some people, but we never figured out what made her tolerate them. She was also very dog agressive. By the time we recognized she wasn't going to be different, we had had her so long we were emotionally attached to her.

When grandchildren came, we had to tie her or kennel her.

Some dogs are born that way. Our dog would have most likely been euthanized if she had belonged to anyone else. We had her 11 years, then she got kicked by the horses and got an infection. (That is another story and experience.)

I would NEVER have another vicious dog. And I always tell people who have one like that to cut their emotional losses and move on. We were lucky Badger never caused us a lawsuit. We could never have found another home for her. And she was spayed--NOT a personality trait that needed to be passed on.

So, when well-meaning people assume that all badly behaved animals were abused by mean people, I think of Badger. Some animals are just born with a glitch in their brains.


----------



## Bozley (Mar 10, 2010)

Marsha,

It is funny you said that. The girl I got the dog from said when she picked him out all the puppies were really friendly except for him. She said he was the runt of the litter and was hiding under a car. She felt sorry for him so she picked him.

Sue


----------

